# Maltese nose



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Please forgive this newby for what may well be a silly question. 

When I look through the pictures of all the adorable dogs on this forum, (and they all are adorable) I notice that there seems to be two types of "noses". One is a broad face/muzzle, and one is more a dainty type, like the pix of the one Mariah was holding for the photo op. I read the standard, but can't tell which type is preferred. Is either allowed and it's just a matter of choice? 

When I choose my own puppy, which is the ideal that I should be looking for?

Also, I met the sire/dam of pups that will be due soon. The breeder told me that the pups born will be 7 pounds or under, as the standard calls for. However, there was no way that pappa pup was less than 8 pounds himself, and the breeder said the mom is normally 7. Does it sound right that she's telling me she can get puppies from 4-7 pounds?

Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi...and Welcome to Spoiled Maltese :smilie_daumenpos: The face you choose for your pet is intirely up to your personal preference. 

If the father of the pup you are looking at is over 8 lbs, I take it you're getting this pup from a back yard breeder - someone who is just mating their two dogs together to get pups. That is a very scary thing as you have no way of knowing what health problems your pup will inherit, you won't know the actual size of your pup until he/she is done growing. 

Maltese come in a range of sizes, a reputable breeder will be better able to judge a pups weight - but its not an exact science. My malts are 3 lbs, 6 lbs and 9 lbs. After having such a range, I feel the 6 pounder is the perfect weight because she's big enough that she won't "break" if she jumps off the sofa and small enough to carry around easily (although, the 3 pounder is really easy to carry  ). The standard calls for anything under 7 lbs with 4 - 6 being preferred. 

Are you intending on showing a maltese in the ring? If so you might want to pay closer attention to the breed standard and take guidence from the show breeder. If not look at all the pictures on this forum and find a look that you love, then ask that person where they got their dog....do research on breeders, visit their websites, talk with them. It may take some time, but with patience you will find the pup you've been wanting. 

Good luck.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

As pat said, this isn't just a yes or no question, it really depends on what kind of breeder you are looking to buy from. If you are wanting a puppy within a specific size, I would make sure you are working with a reputable show breeder who knows their lines well. If you want a specific look, I would take a look at the pinned thread 'where did you your dog come from'
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39306

I don't have any problems with breeding a 7 lb girl but not sure i would breed a bigger than standard male but every breeder does things differently. I would also take a look at this thread and see if you can determine what kind of breeder you are thinking of buying from
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46762

If you are dealing with what is called a 'backyard breeder' you may not get the look you want, since often those puppies tend to be further away from the standard. So if you want a short muzzle, you might need to look elsewhere.

Good luck in your search! If you need any help locating a breeder, I'm sure this forum would be happy to help. If you are in the US, I would start your search here
http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_2010_list.htm


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and :Welcome 2: !

You'll be so glad you came here. This is the single best place to get Maltese-specific information on almost anything you could ever want to know from people who know what they're talking about! 

As for muzzles, the AKC standard says "The muzzle is of medium length, fine and tapered but not snipy." So, not too far to either extreme. That being said, I prefer the muzzle a little shorter than might be desirable in show, so I looked long and hard for my little girl. As long as you don't plan on showing, just pick the baby that YOU love.

Like the others have mentioned, please PLEASE be sure you're going through a reputable breeder. Keep telling yourself, over and over: ALL MALTESE PUPPIES ARE CUTE. Don't allow yourself to be drawn to one breeder's pups until you know that the puppy you'd be getting is healthy, has the Maltese sweet temperament, and has been well-socialized. It's not worth taking the risk on a BYB or puppy mill and many members here have lost their babies from these sources only a few short months after getting them. 

Best of luck to you! I'm sure you'll find that SM is a great place for information and support of your (soon-to-be) Maltese obsession!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Mar 7 2010, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893182


> Hi and :Welcome 2: !
> 
> You'll be so glad you came here. This is the single best place to get Maltese-specific information on almost anything you could ever want to know from people who know what they're talking about!
> 
> ...


:goodpost: I agree!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for all the information ladies. 

This is not a backyard breeder. I just wanted to know if it is genetically possible to get smaller dogs from the breeding of two top of the growth chart parents. 

So the nose/muzzle type is not important? I know that in some breeds, a short nose can be associated with breathing problems.

I will investigate the links that were posted, thanks again!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (bonsmom @ Mar 7 2010, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893204


> Thank you for all the information ladies.
> 
> This is not a backyard breeder. I just wanted to know if it is genetically possible to get smaller dogs from the breeding of two top of the growth chart parents.
> 
> ...


Yup, genetics is a confusing thing!

Nope, as long as the nose isn't smushed in like a pug, then you shouldn't have any breathing problems. Nose length is just a buyer's preference. :thumbsup: I personally prefer the smaller noses, they look more baby-ish. lol


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (bonsmom @ Mar 7 2010, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893204


> Thank you for all the information ladies.
> 
> This is not a backyard breeder. I just wanted to know if it is genetically possible to get smaller dogs from the breeding of two top of the growth chart parents.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can. It all depends on what is "behind" the 2 dogs being bred. I have 2 dogs that if they are bred together I get, in the same litter, any where from 2 lbs to 8lbs. It is a total out cross breeding. The male is larger, but has both large and small dogs in his background. The female is 7 lbs. She also has big and small behind her. Because of her size she also produces 4 pups a litter. It is what is in the genes is what you get when breeding. And there is a whole lot more to it than this. 

It is very rare for a Maltese to get a really short short nose. I've only seen one or two and they were really short almost shih-tzu type. Again, it depends on what is behind the two that were bred. Is there short noses vs longer noses. All sorts of variables. 

Good luck on your search for your puppy.

Tina


----------

